# yummy booty pix



## queenamy (Oct 22, 2008)

enjoy my booty ... 

View attachment Picture 096.jpg


View attachment Picture 099.jpg


View attachment Picture 095.jpg


View attachment Picture 097.jpg


----------



## KingRoland (Oct 22, 2008)

PERFECT!!!:wubu:


----------



## queenamy (Oct 22, 2008)

thxxx!! =)


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 22, 2008)

Great tuchus!


----------



## hatchet911 (Oct 22, 2008)

It's really ashame you are attracted to girls. You are every thing and more that I've ever looked for in a woman. By far #1 love ur body that nice soft round ass soft huggable belly wich I could rub for hrs  verry nice would love to talk to ya and pls keep showing off that body.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Oct 22, 2008)

Now if Amy Goodman of DEMOCRACY NOW! had a tuchis like that I could get my morning news and erotica all in one program.:wubu:


----------



## imkufan (Oct 22, 2008)

hot damn!:smitten:


----------



## bexy (Oct 22, 2008)

nice bum lol!

do you have a paysite hun?


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 22, 2008)

She does have a nice bum, shame only other girls can touch it lol


----------



## fromthintofat (Oct 26, 2008)

Not only the booty looks good! Wow! What a beauty!


----------



## Maverick14120 (Oct 28, 2008)

Very very nice


----------



## ktmcts (Oct 29, 2008)

Very, very nice :smitten:


----------



## george83 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hmmm there is nothing better than a good looking booty :smitten:


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Oct 30, 2008)

Wonderful! I wish/hope I get you for figure drawing class  .. .. I could spend hours drawing you out! lol.....


----------



## matt82 (Oct 31, 2008)

great booty


----------



## manoflight (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks for posting this pic , you are a stunning sexy beauty


----------



## queenamy (Nov 5, 2008)

thanxxx!!

*****AMY******


----------



## tchdm (Nov 6, 2008)

Very sexy


----------



## unfront (Nov 9, 2008)

queenamy said:


> enjoy my booty ...



..uh....yeah...I will do just that. :smitten:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 10, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Now if Amy Goodman of DEMOCRACY NOW! had a tuchis like that I could get my morning news and erotica all in one program.:wubu:


RIIIIGHT? ;D


----------



## orin (Nov 15, 2008)

if u tell me to kiss ur ass ...

ima be on my knees ... waitin


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Nov 16, 2008)

very nice butt you have :kiss2:


----------



## bigbootylover51 (Jun 11, 2009)

wow you are absolutely beautiful


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 11, 2009)

Those photos are...LOL...wow...I mean....I just wanna say...LOL...jeeziz...hmmm...OK, sometimes a smiley icon can say it all.

:bounce:


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jun 11, 2009)

What a great ass! Just perfect:wubu:


----------



## S13Drifter (Jun 12, 2009)

wow thats awesome :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Nspens (Jun 13, 2009)

Thats bootyful!


----------



## Tracii (Jun 13, 2009)

I vote uber yummy looking backside.You have a nice one:smitten:


----------

